# which snowfoam



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

looking for something which is good value.

they all seem to do the same job? seen on ebay prices vary.

anyone recommend a decent snow foam


----------



## Andy616 (Oct 23, 2012)

I've been using Valet Pro - PH Neutral Snow Foam. Not sure what the prices are currently but I'm really impressed with it. Lifts off the dirt really well and smells quite nice too.


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

Auto Finesse 'Avalanche' is very good


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks guys Just ordered some now


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

If you have protection on the car make sure it's PH neutral so it doesn't harm the protection.

I think Valet Magic who look after my car use foam from Autobrite

Danny


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

I like the look on peoples faces when they see the car in foam lol

Danny


----------



## moreballsthanbadge (Jun 13, 2008)

Ive used both Valetpro ph neutral normal and the advanced snow foams. Both seem pretty good. Don't be fooled by thick snow foams as the advanced snow foam even says that it doesn't foam up as thick as the normal version, but will remove more contaminants. Also remember its only the snow foam that makes contact with the cars paint that actually does anything. Anything over the top is just for show


----------



## moreballsthanbadge (Jun 13, 2008)

Oh, also depends on the lance, I started with a Kercher one and changed to an Autobrite HD, there's a big difference and now i use the Autobrite version


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

I've just been looking on eBay and there is valet pro snow foam combo or valet pro ph neutral...... What's the better one??


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

Valet pro advanced is really good - ValetPRO Advanced Snow Foam

Has more cleaning power than ph neutral but won't effect your wax etc 

Valet pro combo is a mild tfr so is no good for protected cars, I actually use this at the prep stage at the start of a detail to strip wax. 


Meguiars hyper wash is also very very good


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

There's a white or orange one in the valet pro.... Which is the one I want.... Oh I have a clear wrap on the front too will this be ok... Also what can I use to make the wrap a bit shinier


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

I use Megs Hyper Wash. A little goes a long way!


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

15delux said:


> There's a white or orange one in the valet pro.... Which is the one I want.... Oh I have a clear wrap on the front too will this be ok... Also what can I use to make the wrap a bit shinier


you want ph neutral advanced which is the orange liquid 

we stock the full auto finesse range including avalanche if you want somewhere you can just call in to collect your stuff 

to brighten up your ppf just polish it 

if its good quality it should react well 

paul


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

So.... Used the snow foam tonight when it got cooler and it didn't foam as much as I thought it would


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

15delux said:


> So.... Used the snow foam tonight when it got cooler and it didn't foam as much as I thought it would


What did you buy and how much did you put in the reservoir ?

Also what make and size is the resevoir and did you use cold or warm water


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

I bought the orange one, I've got a karcher lance that came with my jet wash.... I put 1/3 orange to 2/3 cold water


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

15delux said:


> I bought the orange one, I've got a karcher lance that came with my jet wash.... I put 1/3 orange to 2/3 cold water


You will be best buying a proper lance, the autobrite direct hd ones are good, they do attachments for karcher also.


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

This one??

Autobrite Heavy Duty Foam Snow Foam Lance - Autobrite Direct Snow Foam Lance, Connectors & Bottles - Exterior Cleaning


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

15delux said:


> This one??
> 
> Autobrite Heavy Duty Foam Snow Foam Lance - Autobrite Direct Snow Foam Lance, Connectors & Bottles - Exterior Cleaning


thats the one buddy 

you want about 2-3" of concentrate in the bottom then top off with warm water 

your foam will be miles better


----------



## b4l81 (Jun 29, 2012)

Is the auto brite ionea not the same as these ? They all look exarcly the same ?

Pressure Washer Jet Wash Karcher K-Series Compatible Snow Foam Lance | eBay


----------

